# sr20det



## teichou (Nov 17, 2004)

:fluffy: Does anyone think it could be possible to drop an sr20det into a maxima??? just a thought. hahaha. :dumbass:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Why?

The VG/VE platform is easily capable of 400+ hp if built right.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The question is, what engine was originally in the Max? CA20?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for the 89-94 models, the options were a VG30E or a VE30DE.
the VG30E can be swapped with the Z31 VG30ET (with a few mods), and I've seen them put down 350+hp that way.

The VE30DE uses the same bottom end as the VG30DE/ TT.. forged crank, same connecting rods. bore and stroke are identical as the DETT. so you can just drop in some TTZ pistons and 370CC injectors, bolt on a t3/t4 and you've got a RELIABLE 400hp potential with a bit of tuning. several people have done it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

No, I was talkin' about *teichou*... asian max's had shit for powerplants, and SR20DETs are about the easiest performance plants for us to get here.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

hmm, I don't see a location listed in his profile.... so I'm assuming he's in the states.

They also used the VG and VE in Japan, as you can buy them from the JDM importers all the time.
when they went to the A32 chassis in '95, they had options of a VQ20 or VQ30.


----------

